# Electric baseboard thermostat problem.



## MattC (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello,

I've recently replaced the thermostat to a bathroom electric baseboard unit. When taking the old thermostat out, I 'thought' I had installed the wires the same way but blew the main breaker.. opps!

This is what I have:
from the wall I have one black and one white wire that belong to the baseboard unit. Then I have two connected black wires and two connected white wires.
I'm trying to install a basic Honeywell dial thermostat. On the back of the thermostat I have two black wires labeled L1 and T1 and two red wires labeled L2 and T2.

Can anyone help install this properly?
Thank you.


----------



## kok328 (Oct 15, 2010)

Is this a 240 volt heater (double pole breaker that tripped)?


----------



## MattC (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes it is a 240v heater. And I actually popped the main breaker for my condo.


----------



## kok328 (Oct 15, 2010)

Yea, I just realized you had said Main.
If you could post a pic, that would really help cause I'm kinda lost on the part where you say _"Then I have two connected black wires and two connected white wires."_


----------



## MattC (Oct 15, 2010)

This is what I have.


----------



## kok328 (Oct 15, 2010)

So the two wires on the right went to the heater and the heater is 240 Volt?
If this is the case then the white wire on the right should have 120 Volts and should have had black tape wrapped around it to indicate that it's hot not neutral.  How about a pic of the connection points to the heater and the thermostat?
I just want to be sure what your looking at before telling you how to hook it up.


----------



## paul52446m (Oct 15, 2010)

MattC said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've recently replaced the thermostat to a bathroom electric baseboard unit. When taking the old thermostat out, I 'thought' I had installed the wires the same way but blew the main breaker.. opps!
> 
> ...


 single  Black from box to L1 of stat.  single white in box to T1 on stat. cap off the two reds separately. If its wired the way i think it is at the baseboard unit, then this will work. Later Paul


----------



## kok328 (Oct 15, 2010)

Actually, I was thinking black wire to L1 of the stat, white wire to L2 of the stat and T1 & T2 to the baseboard heater.  However, I want to make sure what he has before we do anything.


----------



## paul52446m (Oct 15, 2010)

I would say by looking at his box that they run 220 to the box black and white, and the run that 220 to the baseboard which would be the other black and white that are tied together and then they wired a cable black and white back to the box to break one line through the stat. alot of guys do it this way. There would not be any neutral wires there.   paul


----------



## MattC (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey guys thanks for all the help.

Just for more clarification. There are three heater units all with their own thermostat wired to one breaker. 

In the picture the white and black on the right are dead and go to the heater.
The wires on the left: two go to the next heater on the floor and are dead. And the other two most likely come from the first heater and are hot. 
(breaker is off)

Here is the back of the thermostat.


----------



## paul52446m (Oct 16, 2010)

If you have hot wires in that box when the breaker is off, i would say you 
 better call in a pro to check this out. If i was there to check it then i could tell you what is wrong and fix it. later paul


----------



## MattC (Oct 16, 2010)

lol no wires are live with the break off.


----------



## MattC (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok problem solved.
Solution:
L1 black 120v
L2 white 120v
T1 black heater
T2 white heater

Tested, didn't blow the main again and works.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## steve1965 (Oct 31, 2010)

Not sure on your wiring issue, but you definitely have a breaker issue.  If the breaker for the feed didnt trip and the main did then the feeder breaker is either incorrectly sized or is not working, or possibly the main is weak.  Just something else to worry about.


----------



## MattC (Nov 2, 2010)

thanks for the input. I'll have that looked at.


----------

